# it was fun while it lasted



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

let me start of by saying that when i joined this site almost 3 1/2 years ago it was truly a godsend. there were cool clipper fans and it was a fun site to **** around in general. however, as i mentioned in the fantasy league, im quitting this site. partially due to its fall from grace (bad moderating, poor execution from Vertical scope, and numerous and endless problems that followed). the main reason on why im leaving though is my poor health. despite my relatively young age, i am stricken with two lifelong diseases, one of which was the one that killed walter payton (PSC), that have taken their tole on my body. im up to 15 pills a day, i have lots of work to do as a target employee (dont laugh they pay well), a fulltime student, and a member in a stressful family of 6. i simply have no more time for bbb.net in the near future so im deciding to hang up the towel. like i said before, so long and thanks for all the fish. weasel, qrich, bootstrenf, and the rest of you take care now. ill still manage the fanatasy league as best i can (seeing as i dont need to do much in general). ill try and pop up from time to time but i simply cannot be a member of this once active community.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Damn. I didn't know about your health. Be well and good luck.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Unfortunate to hear about your health problems, I hope things get better and you start feeling better. We will certainly miss you.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Dang that's rough, gonna miss you dude, but it's that you've got your priorities all straightened out. I wish you the best in life & hope you can overcome your struggles, take care.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

leidout said:


> Dang that's rough, gonna miss you dude, but it's that you've got your priorities all straightened out. I wish you the best in life & hope you can overcome your struggles, take care.


Basically took the words out of my mouth. Best of luck Futurama_fanatic.


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

Noooo. The clippernation is getting smaller and smaller. Good luck with everything and I wish you the best.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Sorry to hear that, and good luck with your health.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sorry to hear that, Futurama. It sucks you're leaving as you've been a great member of the boards, but you have to do what you have to do. Best of luck with your health; hopefully you start feeling better. :cheers:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Sorry man about your health. I wish you could stick around, but I understand whats more important. I'll miss your sense of humour and comments, but you gotta take it easy and try and get better.

Hope you at least hoe on from time to time, and let us know how things are going.

:cheers:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Dang didnt know about your health issue either. I wish you the best.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I hope your health only improves.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

thanks for all the well wishes guys.

and to paraphrase a quote from the hilarious comedian robert schimmel who survived a condition much worse than mine. "Life is not about surviving the storm. Everybody has a storm in their life. It's about learning how to dance in the rain."


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Hope you feel better, were always one of the best on here when we had a community going. Got to say, when I joined here, I didn't think the forum would become as ****ty as it is, it's like its ran by a bunch of teenagers who came up with the idea and have no experience in doing anything. 

But like I started my mini-rant out with, hope things get better for you


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Damn, damn, damn. I sure hope you pop in from time to time and let us know how you're doing. God bless man.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

damn man, i had no idea about your health.....


health is the #1 priority in life and i truly wish you the best.......take care bro.....


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

bootstrenf said:


> damn man, i had no idea about your health.....
> 
> 
> health is the #1 priority in life and i truly wish you the best.......take care bro.....


Ditto.

Take care & good luck! :clap:


----------

